# mr2 power steering pump



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

This particular pump does not have ECU control. The heavy wires are for 12v power, as you surmised. The other two are for brush wear sensing (I cut mine off).

IIRC- It pulls around 10 amps idling and well over 50 during fast maneuvers.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

So its always on when 12 volts applied or theres an internal switch to detect when the pressure drops because the steering is turned ?


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

Works exactly like it's ICE driven counterpart, always on.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks  for the info


----------

